# Kindle Touch Acting Weird



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*I've had my KTSO for about 2 weeks now & for the most part I love it. But twice now it has done a slow down then freeze. Both times have been while shopping in the Kindle store. The first time the Kindle did a reset by itself ? The last time I shut it down & re- started it myself (resetting?). Has anyone else had this happen to them?*


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

I am by no means an expert on these subjects, an expert will be along shortly I hope.  However I am a network administrator in the real world and I will wear that hat when I take a stab at this.

I would think that the freezing while browsing is related to the router that you are connecting to rather than the kindle itself, sounds like a router table corruption to me.  I would take another wireless device and connect to that router and see if you get the same thing.  Before you go off thinking that the trouble is the kindle try to eliminate the other componets in the process being the problem first.  My kindle tends to slow down in places, however that is due to the fact that the router is in my basement rather than out in the open, where it should be.

I have seen kindles reset themselves due to a periodic drop by the router, before coming to the kindle I had a Libra pro that would reset itself, which was due to the router in the basement, my kindle does not do that.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Pomtroll, my Kindle Touch did the same thing, and I use 3G. Also, last night, when I tried to turn it on, it didn't, and I got the low battery screensaver (well,it showed a battery with a low charge indicator and the charging cable). I plugged it in over night and it now seems to be back to normal, but it's still weird as the last time I had it on (yesterday lunch), I checked the battery and it indicated a bit more than half charged  

For the rest, it works perfectly well, and the screen is extremely responsive.


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

* jbcohen : Hmmmm. It is a new router & it was in the next room. But I have noticed I get a better signal in some rooms than others. But will check it out.

neo : The last time it happened my KT was fully charged.

I do recollect this happening with my K3 a couple of times over the year I had it. On both devices it seems to happen after I've had the wifi on & shopping for some time. I sometimes run through at least 100 books to check them out. I wonder if that has something to do with it.*


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Pomtroll: I had also gone through over 100 books when it happened... Which in turn may have drained my battery, come to think of it - I know that sometimes the battery indicator is off, so that may just have been a case of that?


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*I shouldn't have drained the battery in 1 hour. I had just charged it & then went browsing through recommendations & genres for books. I think it may have something to do with how fast you go through the pages while browsing. But it also may have to do with the router like jbcohen suggested. I'm just not sure. But as long as I can read my books, I'm keeping the KT.*


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*Okay I talked this over with my husband. He seems to understand more. I have Airport & have had no troubles with any other reader but my Kindles. I had it happen twice with my K3 but only while shopping. Did not have that problem with my Nook Classic or my T1 while I had it (it had other problems). But we will try using another router & see what happens (we have 2).*


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

What you might have to do is to install a repeater on the edge of the place where your kindle does the slow downs. A repeater is sometimes called a range extender, but I like to referr to it as a repeater as this is the proper name for the item as well as the name being shorter. Repeaters are called the blabbermouths of the internet because they blab everything they hear. Their job is to take the wireless signals that they receive and boost the signal back up to its original strength and rebroadcast that signal out to anyone listening (often called Clients). So you may need to go get a repeater, there are direct plug in repeaters that plug directly into an electrical outlet and the whole unit sits on the wall and there are what I call separate box repeaters because they are a separate box that sits on the floor or table and a power cable comes out from there and goes to the wall. I do not understand how to enter images here so I will give you a link to a site that will illustrate what I am talking about, you will need to shop around to get your best deal on one of these things:

Here is an example of a direct plug in repeater: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/NETGEAR+-+Universal+Wi-Fi+Range+Extender+with+Ethernet+port/2733324.p?id=1218349687077&skuId=2733324 - don't try to retype that copy and paste it into the web browser, and here is an example of the separate box repeater: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Belkin+-+Dual-Band+Wireless+Range+Extender/3410068.p?id=1218399172165&skuId=3410068. Please note the prices on each.


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*I'm going to try working with our other router a linksys first. Hubby has a PC & uses it. I have a Mac. If I still have problems then I'll try the repeater.*


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Have you cleared your cache on the kindle. sounds like you have gone through a lot of online stuff on it.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I'd agree with Laura, this sounds much more like the browser having a slowdown rather than anything wrong with the network.

There's a quick way to find out whether or not you need a repeater - sit close to your router (within the same room) and see what happens. If you still get the slowdowns then it's nothing to do with wireless signal. Personally I can't see that you'd need a repeater within any normal house if your router is somewhere fairly central - assuming you don't live in Buckingham Palace, that is!


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

LauraB said:


> Have you cleared your cache on the kindle. sounds like you have gone through a lot of online stuff on it.


*Uhmmmmm.... I think I'm going to have to learn how to do that. I've never cleared cache on any of my readers. I just look through the 150 suggestions Kindle gives me via the kindle store. I don't check into each book suggested just a few. And I haven't been on the web browser at all. *

*Just a thought. Could I be going through the pages too fast for the Kindle? I'm wondering if it can't keep up. I can glance at a whole page at a time when going down the list of books, and then on to the next page within seconds. I think I'll try slowing down & see if that does the trick.*


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Pontormo, go to settings, experimental browsers, browser settings, the ability to clear history , cookies ect.


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

LauraB said:


> Pontormo, go to settings, experimental browsers, browser settings, the ability to clear history , cookies ect.


*Okay done. Thanks. We'll see how it goes the next time I go on a book hunting expedition. *


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*I think I may have found the problem. None of my e-readers are connecting now. Only thing we can figure is my Airport is not working. It may have been kicking in & out. Nothing will connect to my wifi. No readers nor my macbook. Will get a new airport box & see what happens.*


----------

